# THE PAPER PLATE METHOD FOR VACUUM SEALING



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2018)

We used to roll the edge of the bag over to try to keep it clean, but it always seemed to distort the end of the bag. And half the time it still got some juice or meat on it anyway. I don't know how we came up with this method, but it works for everything as long as it will fit on a paper plate. Here's how we do it.
First spray some Pam on the plate so the meat slides off easily.








Then put whatever your going to seal on the plate.







Then roll up the sides & slide the plate into the bag.







Slide it all the way to the bottom.












Then pull the paper plate out, letting the meat slide off and stay in the bottom of the bag.
















As you can see the edge of the bag is still nice & clean & ready to seal.











This will work with liquids too, like Au Jus, or stock. Just freeze it in a container first, then while frozen use the paper plate method to transfer it to a vacuum bag.
Hope this is helpful to all of you!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2018)

Great idea Al....


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 24, 2018)

Pretty cool Al!

Thanks for the tip,

John


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice we usually plastic wrap be for sealing Point
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Al. Looks like it will come in handy.

Chris


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 24, 2018)

Good way idia


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 24, 2018)

Ah, very cool.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Jan 24, 2018)

Great post Al! I just vac sealed a bunch of stuff and noticed that the bag does get distorted when folding and always had to cut the bags longer in order to fold. This will save me time and money! Points to you sir!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 24, 2018)

You mentioned this before. That's a great trick.

Thanks for illustrating it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 24, 2018)

Good idea will give it a try.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice! This is a battle I fight every time I vac pack. Guess I need to buy some paper plates.


----------



## weedeater (Jan 24, 2018)

Al,  Thanks for a great tip.  Very simple but solves a real problem.  I don’t have a sealer but use zip lock bags and water displacement scenario for my Sous Vide projects.  Have been folding back top to keep closure clean but will be using this tip in the future.  Thanks for a great tip.

Weedeater


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2018)

Good idea Al!

We have a kind of cutting mat that is very thin (comparatively) and I've used it as a sort of shoot/funnel before.
But this might be a way to use up some of the left-over holidaze paper plates.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2018)

Great How-to, Al !!  Like.

That's what I've been doing since I got my SV last year.
Only difference is I don't have to spray the paper plate, because Mrs Bear gets the plates that have a gloss on the top side. 
You really gotta keep that sealing area clean if you want a perfect seal. Even then I usually trim a half inch off the top & give it a second seal.

Bear


----------



## weev (Jan 24, 2018)

Great idea  I have been using a 2 liter bottle I cut the top and bottom off and it slides right in


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 24, 2018)

Good idea!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 24, 2018)

weev said:


> Great idea  I have been using a 2 liter bottle I cut the top and bottom off and it slides right in


Where were you when i tried to squeze a pork loin into the netting?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2018)

Well I figured some of you guys had your own method for getting stuff into the vac bags without getting anything on the seal & it seems I was right, but if you don't already have a method this one works every time. So if I helped a couple of you out, then today was a good day!
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

Great tip!

I've done this using paper towels to hold the food, but I like the idea of having a stiffer holder that can be more easily extracted. Also, when I do get the sealing area wet, I clean up with more paper towels, but that takes a lot of time and, of course, it is really tough to get the moisture out of the corners.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

I buy the disposable little plastic cutting boards.. you use them a few times and they get knife marks in them and not to great to keep around because they harbor microscopic bits you can't clean up good after a few times using them.
However, those little cutting boards are very flexible and work great to dump stuff into pots or a stand mixer bowl .
Those might be a good candidate for doing the paper plate trick also..  little oil for sliding. Lol. Like the paper plate one also.. I usually have Dixie 10" ones that seem good for waterproofing with oils . :p


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a large one of those thin "cutting boards." Since every cutting board gets cut marks, and since most surfaces are deeper and can therefore have deeper cuts (especially wood boards), I am actually considerably _less _concerned about contamination with this material than any of the other surfaces I have on my half dozen cutting boards.

I like the idea of using one of these in place of the paper plate because it can easily be re-used. The plate is probably a one-use item. Also, this surface is really slippery, so I suspect it will not need any oil or other lubrication, thus saving a step.

So, thanks for the idea and the next time I'm in the store I'll get one of these and then cut it up to the proper size.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 24, 2018)

Cool idea Al! Thanks for posting.


----------



## weev (Jan 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I figured some of you guys had your own method for getting stuff into the vac bags without getting anything on the seal & it seems I was right, but if you don't already have a method this one works every time. So if I helped a couple of you out, then today was a good day!
> Al


I think they are all great ideas and some work better for certain things than others do


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, for food they were meant to get tossed out after a few times use.. I got some free for shopping at some store on that certain day.  Kinda like those sponges with scrubby pad sides. Your supposed to toss them out after a few dozen uses.. Lol Its up to the individual I guess.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Well, for food they were meant to get tossed out after a few times use.. I got some free for shopping at some store on that certain day.  Kinda like those sponges with scrubby pad sides. Your supposed to toss them out after a few dozen uses.. Lol Its up to the individual I guess.


They certainly are not marketed as disposable:

(4 Pack) Thin Clear Flexible Cutting Board Chopping Mat, 12" x 15"

From that page:

-4 Pack- Plastic 12" x 15" cutting boards
Protects counter tops and helps prevent cross-contamination
Mat flexes to easily transport food to cookware or storage
Will not crack or chip, Surface will not dull knife
Safe, hygienic and Easy to clean and to store
First of all, take a look at that third bullet: "flexes to easily transport food." Hey, that's what this thread is all about! So, your idea of using these for that purpose is a great one.

However, also note the last bullet: "Safe, hygienic and Easy to clean and to store." So, they _*are *_meant to be cleaned and re-used, and the manufacturer, who would have liability if it were not true, says they are hygienic. This seems obvious to me because compared to wood, they are are almost non-porous, and even compared to thicker plastic cutting boards, the cut marks are amazingly shallow.

What cutting surface, other than glass, would be more hygienic??

Perhaps you have a different flexible cutting mat than what I just linked to. I certainly would not compare the cutting boards in the link above to sponges or scrubby pads, both of which are amazingly porous and extremely un-hiegenic.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 24, 2018)

Get a thin plastic place mat or two from WallyWorld. Can be cut down for vac packing (small) or left as is for big bags. Good also for wrapping prior to netting. I use for loin hams ala Cranky Buzzard. Can be washed a lot, dirt cheap, usually can get with a cute picture.

PS where is Cranky now that I think of it?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 25, 2018)

Great tutorial Al. 
I still can't believe I've never thought of this, or run across it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2018)

As for those thin cutting sheets, somebody talked me into getting some about a year ago.
IMO they are no better than a coated paper plate, and a slight PITA to wash & store.

With the coated paper plates, I just use the same one for everything I'm doing at one time (3 Belly pieces or 4 bags ready for SV, etc). Then I toss it---No PITA whatsoever.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 25, 2018)

Great Post Al!  I have been doing this for a couple of years to load my bacon and cold cuts into a vac bag without them getting all folded up, but never even thought about it from the standpoint of keeping the end of a bag clean for a better seal!


----------



## troutman (Jan 25, 2018)

Ingenuity is the mother of invention....nice work Mr. Al !!!


----------



## petehalsted (Jan 27, 2018)

Great tip! I am a messy guy, just ask my wife! Anything that makes it easier for me to not make a mess is a good tip!

I will share mine vacuum sealing tip here as well. When sealing something that has higher liquid content, especially freshly cleaned fish, the liquid can effect the seal. I use a portion of a paper towel to catch the liquid before it can get drawn into the sealing area. Just make sure the paper towel is far enough down to not be in the seal.

Bear, the tip about cutting off 1/2 an inch and resealing is also a great one!. I know one of the Game Savers has dual sealing strips and I really wish they would add that as an option to more Food Savers.


----------



## Braz (Jan 27, 2018)

Those flexible plastic cutting boards come in handy when I am playing "Iron Chef Moto."


----------



## troutman (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow that’s “minimalist” camping at its best....


----------



## mowin (Jan 28, 2018)

Great tip. 
I use a large red Solo cup with the bottom cut off to load my vac bags with burger. Keeps the bag nice and clean.  For large stuff, the paper plate is a great idea.


----------



## ghoster (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL. Genius, so simple but such a good idea.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 1, 2018)

mowin said:


> Great tip.
> I use a large red Solo cup with the bottom cut off to load my vac bags with burger. Keeps the bag nice and clean.  For large stuff, the paper plate is a great idea.



We load up the bags and place the open end in the vac.  While it's just sitting there I push the burger down using a small wooden cutting board.  When the burger is near the sealer I turn it on to seal.  Now I can place the bags flat around the freezer to freeze faster.  Once frozen they stack neatly.

A word about the bulk (uncut) vac bags.  I use a photo cropper/paper cutter to cut the bags with.  Measuring each one the same size first.  Measuring takes all the guess work out of it and the cuts are always neat.


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2018)

hb99 said:


> We load up the bags and place the open end in the vac.  While it's just sitting there I push the burger down using a small wooden cutting board.  When the burger is near the sealer I turn it on to seal.  Now I can place the bags flat around the freezer to freeze faster.  Once frozen they stack neatly.
> 
> A word about the bulk (uncut) vac bags.  I use a photo cropper/paper cutter to cut the bags with.  Measuring each one the same size first.  Measuring takes all the guess work out of it and the cuts are always neat.



We flatten ours out also. Definitely saves space.  
My sealer has built in storage and a cutter for bulk rolls.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 1, 2018)

That must be a deluxe model.  LOL!


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2018)

It's a Cabela's brand.  Had it for a few yrs now. Been a great VS.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 1, 2018)

I've been to a few Cabela's around the country.  I think there's one down the road...about 150 miles away.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2022)

OK now I am going to have to buy some paper plates.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 22, 2022)

Heck yeah that works.

WTG


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad this was resurrected! 
I've only been using my vac sealer for 6 months or so and this looks like the trick !
Will definitely help with a better seal and save some $$ in the process. 
Thanks Al for sharing  !

Keith


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2022)

Al, not sure how I missed this…. But very nice method, it’ll definitely get put to use!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clifish (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad you brought this thread back to the top Brian,  never saw this before and always get the bags all messed up stuffing them.

Thanks Al,  this type of tip should be made a sticky for new people using vac pack and SV.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2022)

clifish said:


> Glad you brought this thread back to the top Brian,  never saw this before and always get the bags all messed up stuffing them.
> 
> Thanks Al,  this type of tip should be made a sticky for new people using vac pack and SV.


I could of used this yesterday getting those ribeyes in.  I been double sealing because of crap on bags.


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 22, 2022)

Very nice. Bacon for me is the worst. I like to have the strips full length and layed nice and even for appearance if i ever sell some, its a pain, this looks like my fix. And no grease/fat on the sealing edge. 

Fantastic tip! Thanks
Corey


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2022)

This is my go to method as well although I never thought about spraying it. Good tip!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 22, 2022)

That is one nice trick! Thank you for sharing, Al!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 22, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> Very nice. Bacon for me is the worst. I like to have the strips full length and layed nice and even for appearance if i ever sell some, its a pain, this looks like my fix. And no grease/fat on the sealing edge.
> 
> Fantastic tip! Thanks
> Corey


Try taking a tray with wax paper and lightly spray it with oil.  Then set individual slices or a group of slices on it and set in the freezer until it firms up. You can stack layer upon layer of alternating bacon and wax paper.  Now the slices are stiff when they go into the bags, and stay neat even when vac sealing.  When I gift bacon or Buckboard slices I make a backer card using the disposable cutting boards that is just smaller than the vac bag, then arrange a stagger of slices on it and lightly freeze. Here is the same concept with chicken thighs, but you can get the idea.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2022)

I been looking for regular paper plates since I seen this post.  You just cant find them anymore!  All foam ones now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I been looking for regular paper plates since I seen this post.  You just cant find them anymore!  All foam ones now.



That’s crazy!
I have always bought them at Sam’s, they come 600 to a package.
I just checked & they are out of stock too. Thanks Bare Shelf Biden!!
Hmmm, maybe I shouldn’t have said that, kinda political! Oh well!
Al


----------



## nimrod (Feb 19, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> We used to roll the edge of the bag over to try to keep it clean, but it always seemed to distort the end of the bag. And half the time it still got some juice or meat on it anyway. I don't know how we came up with this method, but it works for everything as long as it will fit on a paper plate. Here's how we do it.
> First spray some Pam on the plate so the meat slides off easily.
> 
> View attachment 351327
> ...


Thanks Al!
Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2022)

nimrod said:


> Thanks Al!
> Craig



Your very welcome Craig!
It always feels good to help someone out!!
Al


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 26, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> We used to roll the edge of the bag over to try to keep it clean, but it always seemed to distort the end of the bag. And half the time it still got some juice or meat on it anyway. I don't know how we came up with this method, but it works for everything as long as it will fit on a paper plate. Here's how we do it.
> First spray some Pam on the plate so the meat slides off easily.
> 
> View attachment 351327
> ...


Good tip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 26, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> That’s crazy!
> I have always bought them at Sam’s, they come 600 to a package.
> I just checked & they are out of stock too. Thanks Bare Shelf Biden!!
> Hmmm, maybe I shouldn’t have said that, kinda political! Oh well!
> Al


Hey Al, I use those thin flexible cutting boards. I cut them into rectangles that will fit into the bag longways. put them in the dish washer after use and store with the bags for next time....works great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2022)

floridasteve said:


> Good tip, thanks for sharing!


No prob Steve!
Al


indaswamp said:


> Hey Al, I use those thin flexible cutting boards. I cut them into rectangles that will fit into the bag longways. put them in the dish washer after use and store with the bags for next time....works great!


That sounds like a great idea!
I bet everybody has figured out a way to get the stuff into the bags without messing up the sealing strip. I’d like to hear all of the hacks!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 26, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> That sounds like a great idea!
> I bet everybody has figured out a way to get the stuff into the bags without messing up the sealing strip. I’d like to hear all of the hacks!
> Al


Took a while, but I found a pic.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Took a while, but I found a pic.....
> View attachment 638829


That will do it for sure!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 27, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Hey Al, I use those thin flexible cutting boards. I cut them into rectangles that will fit into the bag longways. put them in the dish washer after use and store with the bags for next time....works great!


Man I love the paper plate method but this is next level. Gonna do this for sure. I planned on cutting a few uo anyway as they make good things to put over fermented under the glass  weight cut in circles with some holes poked.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 27, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Hey Al, I use those thin flexible cutting boards. I cut them into rectangles that will fit into the bag longways. put them in the dish washer after use and store with the bags for next time....works great!


Since can't find paper plates anymore this will work.  Thanks man.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Man I love the paper plate method but this is next level. Gonna do this for sure. I planned on cutting a few uo anyway as they make good things to put over fermented under the glass  weight cut in circles with some holes poked.





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Since can't find paper plates anymore this will work.  Thanks man.


See I knew there were better ideas out there!
I have a bunch of those boards, and will definitely give it a try. The only thing that is nice about the paper plate, is you can spray it with Pam & when done just throw away. No clean up. The other thing is my boards are textured & not as slippery as a greased paper plate, but am anxious to give it a try!
Al


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 28, 2022)

Wow. I’m glad this thread was resurrected.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Wow. I’m glad this thread was resurrected.


Me too, I’m learning more tricks too!
Al


----------



## tbern (Jul 28, 2022)

great ideas in this thread!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 28, 2022)

Typically, I don't have much issues with the seal area for I always wipe it down after loading, but no harm in trying a paper plate method.  Might be a OMG! moment.  Since I will be vacuum sealing Salmon nuggets on Saturday......this is perfect timing.  Yes, glad this thread is back up top again.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 28, 2022)

Most times I just roll the top 2" of the bag back. Have used the paper plate also, works good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2022)

Keep them coming guys!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2022)

Personally I use all of these tricks mentioned.
I fold the top edge over, like a pants cuff, when filling.
Then I use a Paper plate, but I use the plates with the fancy designs on them, because that plastic-like surface makes the meat slide off real nice & smooth.
And then if I still got a little sloppy, I wipe the "Seal Area" good before sealing the top.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Jul 30, 2022)

Well, I had to vacuum seal a bunch of Salmon nuggets I smoked yesterday, so why not give the paper plate method a try.

Since I use perforated bags for small amounts, I had to think about finding a small plate.  Sure enough found some a cut one to fit.

Yes it did help while dropping the nuggets into the bag.  They bounced against the paper plate and then slid down to the bottom.  Very little cleaning on the front of the bag at the top.   Think I will try this again next week during my next batch.

Thanks Al for the tip


----------

